# Is it okay that my 4 month old tiel appears to be molting?



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Peanuts just over 4 months old and he appears to be going though a mild molt. He's got pin feathers coming through mainly around his head and neck and a few on his wings and he seems a bit uncomfortable (I have to be very soft with head scritches or he gets a bit upset). He hasn't been loosing a lot of feathers, just a few a day from what I've noticed. I didn't think they went though a molt until atleast 6 months old, is it okay for him to be going through a small molt at 4 months old?


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Peppy did the same around his neck and is still losing feathers some months later though not a full moult.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you  I wasn't sure what to think!


----------



## sprman00 (Dec 31, 2014)

It sounds like our Peanut's are having a similar experience. My Peanut is about 13 weeks old and I noticed that he too has a lot of new pin feathers around his head and neck. I've also noticed a few larger feathers and down feathers around his cage. I'm not sure what to think either, but he is his happy, normal self so I will just keep an eye on it. I'm sure it's fine as it's only a few feathers here and there.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes, it's normal. Coco started his first molt at about the same age.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

sprman00 said:


> It sounds like our Peanut's are having a similar experience. My Peanut is about 13 weeks old and I noticed that he too has a lot of new pin feathers around his head and neck. I've also noticed a few larger feathers and down feathers around his cage. I'm not sure what to think either, but he is his happy, normal self so I will just keep an eye on it. I'm sure it's fine as it's only a few feathers here and there.


It sounds like our Peanuts are way too similar! My Peanuts also acting completely normal, he's currently zooming around my room and whistling like crazy! And yes, hes not going through a full molt and so I don't think its anything to be too concerned about


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

I told Benny that he's not allowed to molt & lose all his pearls. the boy just doesn't listen


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

CharVicki said:


> Yes, it's normal. Coco started his first molt at about the same age.


Oh good, thank you!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Peetenomax said:


> I told Benny that he's not allowed to molt & lose all his pearls. the boy just doesn't listen


Haha yes it would be nice if he didn't have to lose his pretty pearls!


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

han93 said:


> Haha yes it would be nice if he didn't have to lose his pretty pearls!


Taco's vet made this cute comment - "only girls wear pearls", LOL.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Tacotielca said:


> Taco's vet made this cute comment - "only girls wear pearls", LOL.


Haha that's funny!


----------



## baileysowner516 (Feb 21, 2015)

This makes me feel better. Bailey is just over 3 months and has been losing crest feathers but it seems like I'm not the only one unsure about it!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

baileysowner516 said:


> This makes me feel better. Bailey is just over 3 months and has been losing crest feathers but it seems like I'm not the only one unsure about it!


Peanut appeared to be only going through a slight moult, he only lost a few feathers. He's now just over 5 months old and going through his major moult


----------

